

Plaxo's servers used to access Google Accounts, and their cryptic response - joshaidan
http://blog.plaxo.com/2012/05/google-account-%E2%80%9Csuspicious-activity%E2%80%9D-next-steps/

======
jerrya
Yes this is a cryptic response.

Who has been compromised?

What is the exposure?

Password changing is recommended, but why?

If they were using OAUTH, why is it necessary to change passwords? (And what
about users of 2 step authentication?)

